# X-Factor!!!



## oldwhitewood (30 Oct 2007)

Let this thread be a discussion on Xfactor. It's not so much the programme I don't like, in fact I do find it grimly fascinating, it's just the horrible VT clips before each performance. They're so carefully engineered to get the public scrambling for their phones and voting, I'm not sure how people can watch it and think what they're seeing is geniune. 

I think it was the week before last, the 'band' Futureproof were going through rehersal, they made a big thing out of one of the band being unable to look at himself in the mirror,  coupled with a shot of him trying to look in aforementioned mirror and then suddenly turning his face away in revulsion. It seemed like a man trying to live with himself after killing his best friend or something. 

The final anyway will be between Rhydian and Same Difference, mark my words. 

I don't think Cowell's awesome girl band, Hope will make it to the final, this is a great shame, after watching them on saturday night I had to go and have a cold shower!


----------



## beeky (30 Oct 2007)

Sounds like I'll have to start watching it!

When's the final? I hope there are a few more weeks of Hope viewing....


----------



## oldwhitewood (30 Oct 2007)

Final, not sure maybe 2 months or something. Start watching it it's brilliant.


----------

